# Resident Evil 3



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Novembre 2013)

Lo sto rigiocando per PC; immenso. Mette un ansia e una paura incredibile! Il miglior gioco della saga, forse il miglior gioco Horror.

La parte sui ragni giganti ogni volta che la faccio mi fa sempre una cosa nello stomaco.


----------



## Fabriman94 (18 Novembre 2013)

Secondo me a livello di paura gli sono superiori i primi due, comunque si, gli horror dell'epoca te la facevano fare addosso, ora invece c'è veramente poco di interessante nel genere.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Novembre 2013)

Indimenticabile il buon Nemesis e la sua frase che tormenta dall'inizio alla fine

...S-T-A-R-S....


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Novembre 2013)

Bello si, ma per me il gioco più spaventoso a cui abbia mai giocato è Silent Hill 1!


----------



## juventino (21 Novembre 2013)

Lo ricordo sempre con affetto perché è stato il gioco che mi ha "svezzato" nel survival horror 
Il pezzo che mi faceva più paura era quello nella centrale di polizia.


----------



## vota DC (21 Novembre 2013)

L'unico Resident Evil a cui ho giocato nel quale avevo la sensazione di esplorare una città.


----------

